# Was spielst Du? Wo spielst Du?



## Majestik666 (22. Dezember 2008)

Hall zusammen,

klar weiß ich was Ihr spielt, aber wo, also in welcher Stadt?
Nein, ich mein nicht Dalaran oder Uc oder so, sondern wo kommt ihr her?

Ich selber komme aus Wiehl ( bei Gummersbach ), 
wär ja lustig wenn man so Leute aus der nähern Umgebung kennenlernt.


Also wo spielt Ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaZoR 361 (22. Dezember 2008)

Spiele aus Karlsruhe :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gallatin8 (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Berlin von da Zocke ich


----------



## Solvâr (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Heikendorf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gallatin ist pro!


----------



## Screen (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Kronberg , nähe von Frankfurt am Main


----------



## -Gilgam- (22. Dezember 2008)

Spiele aus Wien 21  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüse aus Lüttringhausen


----------



## Kamaji (22. Dezember 2008)

Waldmanns Heil aus Ludwigshafen (nähe Mannheim)


----------



## schmalooo (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Leipzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Dezember 2008)

<---- steht da


----------



## Zulu1 (22. Dezember 2008)

mahlzeit in Landsberg am Lech


----------



## derbolzer (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Koblenz  am deutsche eck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itarus (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus *LA*ndringhausen, südwestlich von Hannover!

MfG Itarus


----------



## Cadou (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Rußheim...zwischen Mannheim und Karlsruhe


----------



## dally (22. Dezember 2008)

to rostock city!^^


----------



## Mingo (22. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus der schönen Stadt Dessau 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sqi (22. Dezember 2008)

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Köln ^^


----------



## Antonio86 (22. Dezember 2008)

frankfurt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus nem Kaff in der nähe von Kaiserslautern(Reihnlandpfalz)(nähere Infos nur per PM sonst wird mein Haus morgen von Leuten belagert mit Schildern auf denen Scheiß Spammer steht.)


----------



## Idwal (22. Dezember 2008)

schieder, bei paderborn


----------



## Woorf (22. Dezember 2008)

Nabend aus Illertissen ( ligt zwischen Ulm und memmingen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xgribbelfix (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Karlsruh(e).


----------



## Aplizzier (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Korbach ( nähe Kassel )


----------



## Zerenox (22. Dezember 2008)

buchs, st.gallen in der schweiz. nähe liechtenstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (22. Dezember 2008)

ich misch mich mal hier unter die anderen karlsruher grüße aus dem sonnigen baden

mfg shartas


----------



## Thoschty (22. Dezember 2008)

Nabend, zocke in Poggenhagen bei Hannover


----------



## skalute (22. Dezember 2008)

Hamburg City!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Hude


----------



## Blackmarco (22. Dezember 2008)

Bielefeld/Sennestadt <3


----------



## Megamage (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Nienburg(Zwischen Hannover und Bremen)


----------



## Chínín (22. Dezember 2008)

Îrgendein Kaff zwischen Flensburg und München!


----------



## blizor (22. Dezember 2008)

komme aus ahrensbök... nähe lübeck...nähe hamburg


----------



## Imahcs (22. Dezember 2008)

Zocke auch in Frankfurt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mileos (22. Dezember 2008)

Mingo schrieb:


> grüße aus der schönen Stadt Dessau
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
ebenso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanizo (22. Dezember 2008)

Viele grüße aus Aachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthos (22. Dezember 2008)

spieler aus Renningen (in der nähe von Stuttgart ) ;D


----------



## almaviva (22. Dezember 2008)

Was is denn mit dem ruhrpott??^^ grüsse aus essen


----------



## Silvus (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Linz (Österreich)^^


----------



## Xonty (22. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Grüße an alle Allys aus dem schönen Nienburg an der Weser


----------



## Orbia (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Benken St.Gallen CH  und Gera (nähe Erfurt/Jena/Leipzig) D ( Ich pendel immer zwischen den beiden Orten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Phoe-Nix (22. Dezember 2008)

Leverkusen!!!!einseinself
xD


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Herford 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (is nähe Bielefeld)


----------



## Edelstoff (22. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße vom Chiemsee

bin wohl der erste Bayer hier ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Antonio86 schrieb:


> frankfurt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hoffe doch ffm^^
wenn ja: da komm ich auch her


----------



## Arthros (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Rammsee nahe Kiel


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (22. Dezember 2008)

almaviva schrieb:


> Was is denn mit dem ruhrpott??^^ grüsse aus essen



dinslaken direkt neben duisburg


----------



## Serenas (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus City 17 ähm - Fellbach (bei Stuttgart) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Köln (das ist die Stadt die besser ist als Düsseldorf ist). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (22. Dezember 2008)

ich spiel aus witten im ruhrpott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raoul9753 (22. Dezember 2008)

Oberbantenberg (Liegt bei Bielstein)^^ 

Tach auch


----------



## musiccontroler (22. Dezember 2008)

Kagon schrieb:


> Grüße aus Köln (das ist die Stadt die besser ist als Düsseldorf ist).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nicht - zocke in Düsseldorf ( das is da wo das Bier zumindest schmeckt)


----------



## Luckyluk (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Gaggenau (liegt bei_* Karlsruhe *_)

ach Ps : First Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Tornesch, ca. 30km nordwestlich von Hamburg


----------



## quetschejupp (22. Dezember 2008)

Nähe St Wendel im schönen Saarland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (22. Dezember 2008)

Juchu,

Ich mach das Debüt für das gute Hessische Wiesbaden.


----------



## Leang (22. Dezember 2008)

Garmisch - Partenkirchen (100 km südlich von münchen oder halt nähe Zugspitze^^)


----------



## Karakaya (22. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße aus Bochum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (22. Dezember 2008)

gruss aus marburg, dem zentrum deutschlands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandy01 (22. Dezember 2008)

Wohne in Arolsen (Nähe Kassel) wer lust hat add me! x) 358935025


----------



## Kakashi10 (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Hüttersdorf ist im Saarland^^


----------



## Korika (22. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße aus dem kaff Reutlingen


----------



## BAD ORC (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Motherf$%@ing MANNHEIM!


----------



## crazy--stick (22. Dezember 2008)

JO....nette Grüße aus Berlin!


----------



## Teradas (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Nienburg/Weser ca. 1 Stunde von Hannover entfernt.


----------



## Myxine (22. Dezember 2008)

aus münster, woher denn sonst?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"im schönen Münsterland!" tüdelüü


----------



## the Huntress (22. Dezember 2008)

Höxter, NRW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkyDevil_1981 (22. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus Dessau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Eisenstadt(Österreich) =)


----------



## manjari (22. Dezember 2008)

Lass ich ma Grüße aus der wunderschönen Eifel da


----------



## Kozlord (22. Dezember 2008)

Fulda lässt grüßen


----------



## Phoe-Nix (22. Dezember 2008)

musiccontroler schrieb:


> Nicht - zocke in Düsseldorf ( das is da wo das Bier zumindest schmeckt)


Sry für Off-Topic, aber NIEMALS. Was denkst du warum Alt so dunkel ist. Es ärgert sich schwarz, dass es kein Kölsch ist >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BxxKiller (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Essen! Nähe Düsseldorf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mannoroth (22. Dezember 2008)

Mal grüße ausm Allgäu da lässt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amenna (22. Dezember 2008)

Borgholzhausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei Bielefeld <3

am wochenende aber in Wuppertal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salathar (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Neuss

bei dennen man sich nicht für Köln oder Düsseldorf entscheiden konnte xD


----------



## Ju7i (22. Dezember 2008)

Essen-Kettwig!!!!!        Essen>all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ztx (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Bernhardswald nähe Regensburg im schönen Bayern


----------



## Olgoin (22. Dezember 2008)

Viele Grüße aus dem wunderschönen Aachen.
"Wir sind die Jungs aus der Kaiserstadt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baelgun Kirara (22. Dezember 2008)

viele Grüße aus Duisburg-Wanheimerort (schon fast Düsseldorf, aber nur fast)

angefangen zu Spielen hab ich aber, als ich noch in Dortmund wohnte, wo bekanntlich das beste Bier herkommt...


----------



## avenue (22. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus Coesfeld ist ihn der nähe von münster


----------



## Sérvús (22. Dezember 2008)

skalute schrieb:


> Hamburg City!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jepjep me2
HH West 53


----------



## Rhání2 (22. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grüße aus Saarbrücken Saarland


----------



## Chikkou (22. Dezember 2008)

Ego Poo shooter aufn klo....


----------



## Airlight (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Essen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SulTaNkx (22. Dezember 2008)

Schöne grüße aus Bielefeld


----------



## -1ce- (22. Dezember 2008)

oens schrieb:


> gruss aus marburg, dem zentrum deutschlands
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kennst du Rabenau? ^^
ca. 24km von Gießen (das kennst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Salacras (22. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herzlichste Grüße aus Weißwasser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die Lausitzer Füchse sind hier beheimatet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Frohe Weihnachten an alle


----------



## derbolzer (22. Dezember 2008)

ein hallo aus Sturmwind


----------



## Kejos (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüsse aus Flims
(Skiresort Switzerland)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammies (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Dortmund


----------



## L-MWarFReak (22. Dezember 2008)

Kreuzlingen Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nahe bei Konstanz / Friedrichshafen, das kennt man evtl besser^^


----------



## JTR (22. Dezember 2008)

KÖLN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanguine666 (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus dem kleinen Mörnsheim ( bei Ingolstadt(bayern))


----------



## mirror-egg (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Oldenburg


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Reutlingen


----------



## Jeffy (22. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus dem sonnigen stuttgart =)


----------



## Thyson7 (22. Dezember 2008)

liebe grüße aus hamburg west  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (22. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus Leichlingen(umgebung leverkusen/köln)


----------



## bockert (22. Dezember 2008)

Majestik666 schrieb:


> Hall zusammen,
> 
> klar weiß ich was Ihr spielt, aber wo, also in welcher Stadt?
> Nein, ich mein nicht Dalaran oder Uc oder so, sondern wo kommt ihr her?
> ...




bei manchen membern steht sowas im profil ^^


----------



## Pastilo (22. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Grüße aus Dortmund


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (22. Dezember 2008)

ob sich wirklich jmd die mühe gibt die 127 seiten durchzulesen nur um zu wissen von wo jmd ist.....


----------



## Rhumz-Kult der Verdammten (22. Dezember 2008)

Essen! (ruhrpott ftw )


----------



## airace (22. Dezember 2008)

ich komme aus der Handball Hochburg Bremervörde ;-)


----------



## magicsoul (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Hoisten, bei Neuss, bei Düsseldorf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (22. Dezember 2008)

Schene griaß aus dem wunderschönen Niederösterreich im Waldviertel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buhmmler (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Salzburg (Österreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Focht (22. Dezember 2008)

jo schöne Grüße aus dem wunderschönen Werl in Westfahlen


----------



## voj (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Karlsruh/-e


----------



## KICKASSEZ (22. Dezember 2008)

basel schweiz


----------



## Roliath (22. Dezember 2008)

Meine Mamam lässt grüßen !! scherz ^^
Also ich bin der EINZIGSTE der hier nähe Euskirchen wohnt, um genau zu sein wohne ich in Mechernich..^^ Kennt bestimmt KEINER.


----------



## Edelstoff (22. Dezember 2008)

buhmmler schrieb:


> Grüße aus Salzburg (Österreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Salzburg rockt!

und nun, gute Nacht allesamt!


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Dezember 2008)

schönen abend aus dransfeld (bei göttingen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areo265 (22. Dezember 2008)

Greetings from Regensburg... Wenn noch wer aus Regensburg kommt und zufällig allli auf Echsenkessel ist /wme^^


----------



## Heliantus (22. Dezember 2008)

Wien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (22. Dezember 2008)

koooblenz ;D


----------



## BigP (22. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus bellheim (RLP) bei Landau


----------



## Shurycain (22. Dezember 2008)

RaZoR schrieb:


> Spiele aus Karlsruhe :>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Aus welchem Stadteil ? Ich aus Grünwinkel !


----------



## sharly1 (22. Dezember 2008)

viele grüße aus ecktown (liegt zwischen flensburg und kiel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greenoano (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Weilheim nahe des Starnberger Sees 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shandad (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Osterwald(Garbsen) in der nähe von Hannover.

PS: Osterwald ist das längste dorf der Welt xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (22. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Grüße aus Oldenburg i.O. - dem echten, nicht der Kopie in Schleswig Holstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylverfox (22. Dezember 2008)

Salathar schrieb:


> Grüße aus Neuss
> 
> bei dennen man sich nicht für Köln oder Düsseldorf entscheiden konnte xD




Oo einer außer nähe  viele Grüße aus Dormagen!!!!

Kölsch bzw Köln ftw xD


----------



## assist69 (22. Dezember 2008)

Freundliche Grüsse aus der kalten Schweiz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (22. Dezember 2008)

Borkum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wers net kennt soll onkel google fragen ;D


----------



## Vitany2910 (22. Dezember 2008)

moinzens aus ramsdorf (nähe holländische grenze im schönen münsterland)...

und greetz an alle bielefelder (und umgebung) von einer gebürtigen bielefelderin... arminia rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (22. Dezember 2008)

Hellraiser1488 schrieb:


> dinslaken direkt neben duisburg




HAHA ich spiele aus Duisburg neumühl ^^


----------



## Slayed (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus dem Odenwald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus BUXTEHUDE (ja, das gibts wirklich!)


----------



## yorinaga (22. Dezember 2008)

moin moin aus rostock ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Dezember 2008)

grüsse aus kerpen-erft 
grüsse alle bvb fäns auf weitere 99 jahre


----------



## bluepeter (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Köln!  Alaaf xD


----------



## rocktboyy (22. Dezember 2008)

Baelgun schrieb:


> viele Grüße aus Duisburg-Wanheimerort (schon fast Düsseldorf, aber nur fast)
> 
> angefangen zu Spielen hab ich aber, als ich noch in Dortmund wohnte, wo bekanntlich das beste Bier herkommt...



Noch ein/e Duisburger/in


----------



## dehunter (22. Dezember 2008)

saarbücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  liegt in saarland an der saar xD


----------



## Deathanubis (22. Dezember 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> Grüße aus Koblenz  am deutsche eck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schweiz? cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wohne auch in der Schweiz XD

Koblenz ist etwa 15min entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexxus-Aldoran (22. Dezember 2008)

Plön  was nicht grade weit weg ist von Kiel


----------



## whikkedsick (22. Dezember 2008)

<-- Zürich (Schweiz)


----------



## Beutelratte (22. Dezember 2008)

Sanguine666 schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem kleinen Mörnsheim ( bei Ingolstadt(bayern))




hehe kennst du Wettstetten ? auch bei Ingolstadt, wobei ich in letzter Zeit öfters von meiner Freundin aus spiel die wohnt direkt in Ingolstadt ;D


----------



## Chronon (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus china wo ich farm

ähh Nordhorn (Niedersachsen)


----------



## Chfkoch (22. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus München!
schade bin der einzige bis jetzt...


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Brake an der Weser ^^


----------



## Monoecus (22. Dezember 2008)

DARMSTADT!


Die Verdauung findet im Darm sta(d)t(t)  xD


----------



## yorki88 (22. Dezember 2008)

Job ä schönä gruess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vo dr schöne SCHWIZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*BERN*


----------



## -Donky- (22. Dezember 2008)

airace schrieb:


> ich komme aus der Handball Hochburg Bremervörde ;-)



Schönen Gruß aus Kiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (22. Dezember 2008)

spieler aus der nähe von karlsruhe hier !


----------



## Delphia (22. Dezember 2008)

Chfkoch schrieb:


> grüße aus München!
> schade bin der einzige bis jetzt...




Hier ist der 2. Münchner Thalkirchen


----------



## ragosh (22. Dezember 2008)

Wels-Land rockt! (is in Oberösterreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## toe (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Ludwigsburg *wink*


----------



## Naho (22. Dezember 2008)

nähe von Linz =)

für die unwissenden, dass ist in Oberösterreich,welches wiederrum im schönen Österreich liegt^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. Dezember 2008)

Kiel


----------



## Chouji (22. Dezember 2008)

Potsdam     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (22. Dezember 2008)

Naho schrieb:


> nähe von Linz =)
> 
> für die unwissenden, dass ist in Oberösterreich,welches wiederrum im schönen Österreich liegt^^



woher denn genau?^^
ich komm aus Stadl-Paura
Anderes Ende fu Wels


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. Dezember 2008)

sry


----------



## Terrorizer (22. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus Regensburg


----------



## Björn93 (22. Dezember 2008)

SChöne Grüße aus Südlohn!!! Ist bei Münster inner Nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (22. Dezember 2008)

schöne grüße aus Wien 13 bezirk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gyrlin (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Annweiler am Trifels.
Bei Landau in der Pfalz.
Noch gröber .. bei Kaiserslautern xD


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. Dezember 2008)

In einem Dorf neben Vaihingen an der Enz
das liegt in der nähe von Stuttgart.
Also Baden-Württemberg.



toe schrieb:


> Grüße aus Ludwigsburg *wink*



Oha das liegt ja ganz in der nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xandy (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Währing(Wien) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beN.! (22. Dezember 2008)

Chfkoch schrieb:


> grüße aus München!
> schade bin der einzige bis jetzt...






Delphia schrieb:


> Hier ist der 2. Münchner Thalkirchen



und der 3. is auch schon am start. Zumindest fast >_<.

Greetz aus Rosenheim


----------



## Quadun (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich grüße Euch mal aus dem schönen Edingen Neckarhausen, liegt zwischen Mannheim und Heidelberg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicodemus84 (22. Dezember 2008)

Schwentinental^^ 10 Km von Kiel entfernt! ^^


----------



## Exili (22. Dezember 2008)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> schönen abend aus dransfeld (bei göttingen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich komme aus Obernjesa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killerhendl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Wolfsberg (Kärnten)


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Dezember 2008)

Berlin, Berlin WIR FAHREN NACH BERLIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüsse aus Dülmen,liegt in der nähe von münster in NRW.


----------



## Eriya (22. Dezember 2008)

yorki88 schrieb:


> Job ä schönä gruess
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


yuppie, ändlech mau e bärner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
us dr stadt?

<-- münchenbuchsee <-- in der nähe von bern <-- in der schweiz <-- in der nähe von deutschland


----------



## Silas Coldfire (22. Dezember 2008)

Frostige Grüße aus der mächtigen Festungsstadt Dessau ;P


----------



## bny' (22. Dezember 2008)

Edelstoff schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße vom Chiemsee
> 
> bin wohl der erste Bayer hier ...



Grüße vom Starnberger See 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (22. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten aus Stolberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (22. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße aus Dresden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (22. Dezember 2008)

toe schrieb:


> Grüße aus Ludwigsburg *wink*



hey cool wir sind ja fast nachbarn^^ bin eigentlich aus Reutlingen wohne jetzt aber in Schwaikheim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bcm4web (22. Dezember 2008)

Spiele auch aus Rostock herraus.

Stadteil Dierkow. In der Nähe vom Sky.


----------



## LegendaryDood (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Hamburg City  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lippephil (22. Dezember 2008)

auch alls gude aus jugenheim bei darmstadt


----------



## SonicOne (22. Dezember 2008)

Gruß aus Seevetal. 30km südlich von HH. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ophedian (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus der schönsten Stadt am Rhein Köllefornia formaly know as cologne aka Köln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Habe dir Ehre^^
Oph


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus Hamburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matth3s (22. Dezember 2008)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Grüse aus Lüttringhausen




Grüße zurück ausm gleichen Dorf^^


----------



## Mavvy (22. Dezember 2008)

ich habe Totems aus Emsländischen Holz (also nen bisschen genauer: Meppen!)


----------



## DeadlyScars (22. Dezember 2008)

Schönen Gruß aus Bielefeld!

Und natürlich auch n Gruß an Alle anderen Bielefelder ^^
Schön zu wissen, dass noch andere nicht existente Individuen WoW zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer nich versteht: google.de  Stichwort "Bielefeld Verschwörung"

*wink*


----------



## Trapi (22. Dezember 2008)

Ein schönes Hallo aus Ostfildern nähe Stuttgart/ Esslingen! Und dem Wirtschaftsstandort Nr. 1 für die Automobilindustrie!
Wir haben Mercedes, Porsche und BOSCH


----------



## Behemothh (22. Dezember 2008)

Bonner grüße


----------



## Danell (22. Dezember 2008)

schöne grüße aus kiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (22. Dezember 2008)

Grueße aus Hamburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevster (22. Dezember 2008)

Chefstadt Kalrsruhe ist meine Heimat!


----------



## Silyana (22. Dezember 2008)

Dann werf ich mal müde Grüße aus Berlin in den Thread


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (22. Dezember 2008)

Ratingen bei Düsseldorf


----------



## Kendrick69 (22. Dezember 2008)

Hanseaten sind hier wohl an der Macht xD ---Grüsse aus Hamburg-Niendorf


----------



## oens (22. Dezember 2008)

-1ce- schrieb:


> kennst du Rabenau? ^^
> ca. 24km von Gießen (das kennst du
> 
> 
> ...



na klar kenne ich das...zumindest vom hörensagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (22. Dezember 2008)

Schöne grüße aus Syke nähe bremen


----------



## Estafin (22. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus münchen, aber nur berufs wegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (23. Dezember 2008)

Berlin? ne da will man nich wohen. Ahrensfelde ftw


----------



## Orbjin (23. Dezember 2008)

Gummersbach


----------



## Draengaa (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi Majestik666

Zogge auch in Wiehl / Gummersbach   Ortsteil Oberbantenberg


----------



## Shika87 (23. Dezember 2008)

Luzern, Schweiz

Sali zäme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CF Tialk (23. Dezember 2008)

moin moin aus hagen


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (23. Dezember 2008)

Schöne grüße aus dem kleinen Erkrath nahe Düsseldorf


----------



## Tinkapela (23. Dezember 2008)

Aus dem schönen ländlichen Dörfchen St. Thomas/Bl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein das ist in Österreich xD


----------



## Yiraja (23. Dezember 2008)

leverkusen^^


----------



## wuschel21 (23. Dezember 2008)

matth3s schrieb:


> Grüße zurück ausm gleichen Dorf^^



wo in lüttringhausen ? ?


----------



## MagicDarrok (23. Dezember 2008)

lippephil schrieb:


> auch alls gude aus jugenheim bei darmstadt



Hum, dann wünsch ich doch ma Grüße aus Zwingenberg zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ich nur auf Weihnachtsbesuch bei den Eltern bin, ansonsten muss ich mich dem quasi Mainstream anschließen und

KARLSRUHE

sagen


----------



## Bloodpak (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag nur:

Hamburg , meine Perle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Blood


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (23. Dezember 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Waldmanns Heil aus Ludwigshafen (nähe Mannheim)



So ists recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ludwigshafen < Mannheim. ^^


<<--- aus Mannheim


----------



## GerriG (23. Dezember 2008)

Beste grüße aus dem schönen Herne im Ruhrpott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nachbar stadt von Bochum/Gelsenkirchen)


----------



## Dynamic (23. Dezember 2008)

gruss aus Brandenburg an der Havel, die Stadt im Land


----------



## Exid (23. Dezember 2008)

Wrestedt City in NDS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (23. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße aus Oberösterreich, genauer gesagt aus der Bezirkshauptstadt GRIESKIRCHEN ^^


----------



## ChevesieLane (23. Dezember 2008)

schöne grüße aus leipzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus OSNABRÜCK !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Gründau (In der nähe von Frankfurt am Main)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirfska (23. Dezember 2008)

musiccontroler schrieb:


> Nicht - zocke in Düsseldorf ( das is da wo das Bier zumindest schmeckt)


Der Witz ist alt...
Grüße aus Aachen.. oder auch Köln - je nachdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Roliath schrieb:


> Also ich bin der EINZIGSTE der hier nähe Euskirchen wohnt, um genau zu sein wohne ich in Mechernich..^^ Kennt bestimmt KEINER.


Wette verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (23. Dezember 2008)

Böblingen, nähe Stuttgart


----------



## Sneedlewood (23. Dezember 2008)

Braunschweig  /  Niedersachsen !


----------



## Valnar93 (23. Dezember 2008)

schweiz


----------



## Aliani (23. Dezember 2008)

viele schöne grüße aus der Fischkopfstadt Kiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fixxy (23. Dezember 2008)

Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht das es hier so viele Münchner (<---) gibt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus der Muddastadt Berlin/ Steglitz - Zehlendorf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire_Frog (23. Dezember 2008)

Gruß aus dem Zentrum der Welt: MÜNSTER! lebenswerteste Stadt der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clar1ty (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mainz am Rhein

Grüße euch von da aus


----------



## Nimr0th (23. Dezember 2008)

musiccontroler schrieb:


> Nicht - zocke in Düsseldorf ( das is da wo das Bier zumindest schmeckt)



Du meinst, da wo das Bier so schmeckt wie es heisst ...

Grüße aus Dortmund (Pilsbier ftw)


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (23. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus Burgwedel, nahe Hannover ;>


----------



## Drapex (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Krefeld (in NRW)


----------



## cell81469 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Soest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wers nicht kennt: entfernte nähe Köln, Münster, Dortmund


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (23. Dezember 2008)

Keiner aus Minden da? xD

Naja wat solls xD


----------



## Stone2k (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Mutters, nahe Innsbruck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Høøk4ever (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus wien (22)


----------



## Leeeroy (23. Dezember 2008)

Kagon schrieb:


> Grüße aus Köln (das ist die Stadt die besser ist als Düsseldorf ist).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Duesseldorf FTW!!!!11111111
ZOMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111 Wasn gimp, wer mag schon Koeln.

Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich. Ich find beide Staedte cool, obwohl die Koelner doch ein wenig seltsam sind hrhr.


----------



## bay (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Hagen. (nrw )


----------



## :Blutkind: (23. Dezember 2008)

Butzbach bei Gießen - Hessen


----------



## johnnyk2 (23. Dezember 2008)

grüsse aus zürich

gibts hier eigentlich keinen einzigen schweizer?


----------



## Lassart (23. Dezember 2008)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Grüße aus Berlin von da Zocke ich



Multiboxer!

btt:
<- Radheim :O


----------



## Black_Deadman (23. Dezember 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Grüße aus Weilheim nahe des Starnberger Sees
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Muss ich zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floppy13 (23. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Grüße aus -Lahnstein- ...liegt in der Nähe von Koblenz ;O (Rlp) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantres (23. Dezember 2008)

Drapex schrieb:


> Grüße aus Krefeld (in NRW)



Von dort winke ich auch mal und bestell liebe Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (23. Dezember 2008)

Da ich neben Xantres sitze, grüße ich auch aus Krefeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sikes (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüsse aus Allschwil (Basel-Land), direkt neben Basel (Basel-Stadt) in der Schweiz (CH) am Dreiländereck zu Frankreich und Deutschland.


----------



## Netdog (23. Dezember 2008)

Hiho aus Offenbach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Contemptio (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Oberaichen (lol)

Wers findet, bekommt 100g auf Dalvengyr Horde^^


----------



## Ali-babar (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüsse aus Interlaken, Schweiz, Heimat von !!!Rugenbräu!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiyu_89 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Essen!


----------



## Ebracosmo (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich Grüße aus Bad Wörishofen ( Unterallgäu ca. 90 km westl. von München )


----------



## Kitamori (23. Dezember 2008)

almaviva schrieb:


> Was is denn mit dem ruhrpott??^^ grüsse aus essen



Oberhausen ! Viele Grüße ^^


----------



## Wilbur90 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Berlin lichterfelde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Frohe Weihnachten schonmal  @ all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00ky (23. Dezember 2008)

Senden (bei Münster/NRW)


----------



## maselevic (23. Dezember 2008)

ich grüsse euch aus der wunberschönen alpenmetropole interlaken in der schweiz


----------



## Avane x.X (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße von der Nordseeküste ;O

Avane


----------



## Refaser (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Cuxhaven (zwischen Bremerhaven/Bremen und der Nordsee) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cryjin (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Schwedt in Brandenburg =D


----------



## Xelyna (23. Dezember 2008)

München :x


----------



## lotus06 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Aschaffenburg nähe Offenbach


----------



## Aquetar (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Golling (in Salzburg, Österreich^^)


----------



## Happyfriend (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Kaufbeuren im schönen Bayern


----------



## Sicktongue (23. Dezember 2008)

Ein echter Franke aus Nürnberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin knackige 27 Jahre jung und verdiene mein Geld als 3D Environmental Artist.. zu Deutsch.. ich modelliere für Games und Animationen.


----------



## Zartek (23. Dezember 2008)

almaviva schrieb:


> Was is denn mit dem ruhrpott??^^ grüsse aus essen


Auch von mir grüße aus Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Winningen an der Mosel ( kuhkaff neber Koblenz >< )

und schon ma Frohe Weihnachten @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelangst (23. Dezember 2008)

St. Ingbert
bei Saarbrücken


----------



## Dabow (23. Dezember 2008)

Komme aus Eisenberg bei Rheinland Pfalz ... die nächste Große Stadt wäre Kaiserslautern /Mannheim


----------



## vivec (23. Dezember 2008)

the schrieb:


> Höxter, NRW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol geil xD
<- holzminden, nds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenn eh kein schwein -.-"


----------



## sc00p (23. Dezember 2008)

Vilshofen, Niederbayern


----------



## Extro (23. Dezember 2008)

*Luxemburg!!*


----------



## Hanfium (23. Dezember 2008)

Hamburg City 4 Ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wer lust hat mich zu ADDEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am liebsten Weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


223139548 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


schönen tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kollesche (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus gießen!
HESSEN FTW


----------



## neo25 (23. Dezember 2008)

Spiele aus Briesen ist in der Nähe von Frankfurt (Oder)


----------



## Gardenstale (23. Dezember 2008)

Hellraiser1488 schrieb:


> dinslaken direkt neben duisburg





Schön doch noch leute aus der Heimat hier zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (23. Dezember 2008)

Sicktongue schrieb:


> Ein echter Franke aus Nürnberg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Mit-Franke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Komme so ziemlich genau aus der Mitte zwischen Würzburg und Nürnberg (aus nem kleenes Dorf).

mfg


----------



## Cylierie (23. Dezember 2008)

Einen schönen Gruss auch von mir aus Kiel !

Cylie


----------



## Gizmo911 (23. Dezember 2008)

Und nochmal ein Franke.
Ein Hohenloher-Franke um genau zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich komm aus dem schönen Künzelsau.

Auf diesem Wege auch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr an alle.


----------



## Dopeweezy (23. Dezember 2008)

grüsse aus heide (100km von hamburg schleswig-holstein)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeusExMachina (23. Dezember 2008)

Down town Regensburg (Bayern, Oberpfalz)


----------



## Lollîpopp (23. Dezember 2008)

_*Grüße von den Fischköppen aus Hamburg*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Österreich - Steiermark - Frohnleiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (23. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin,

aus Hamburg Bergedorf

und schöne Feiertage Euch allen


----------



## Gerbalin (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Nürnberg


----------



## Werewulf (23. Dezember 2008)

the schrieb:


> Höxter, NRW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





vivec schrieb:


> lol geil xD
> <- holzminden, nds
> 
> 
> ...



Würd ich nicht so sagen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich komme aus Holzminden, lebe nur jetzt in Bremen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße in die "alte Heimat"



Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> ob sich wirklich jmd die mühe gibt die 127 seiten durchzulesen nur um zu wissen von wo jmd ist.....


Sind ja noch keine 127 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obs denn soviele werden? *lach*


----------



## Alaneo (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin stolzer Schweizer Zocker und komme von Lupfig, einem kleinen Dörfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin vor 2 Wochen dahingezogen war vorher in einem andern kleinen Dörfchen namens Schinznach-Dorf zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SCHWEIZ ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexxor (23. Dezember 2008)

.at / Wien / Donaustadt


----------



## Rorre (23. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus wien 21


----------



## Deepforces (23. Dezember 2008)

Freundliche Grüße aus Wien! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hamburg x3 city die meister vom Hafen^^ 
Auf zum kiez


----------



## Vibria (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße und schöne Feiertage aus Linz (am Rhein)^^


----------



## 0lorin (23. Dezember 2008)

Ochtrup ftw^^


----------



## Doroman1979 (23. Dezember 2008)

Kassel


----------



## Scotty1976 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele in Siegen!


----------



## Dämege (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallöchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele in Berlin.Frohes Fest euch allen:-)


----------



## Flashdance (23. Dezember 2008)

Stade city aller!


----------



## blacktor (23. Dezember 2008)

killerhendl schrieb:


> Grüße aus Wolfsberg (Kärnten)



mal grüße an die lovntoler (war selber 3 jahre unten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



winke von nähe spittal/drau (kärnten in österreich)


edit: oha so wenig österreicher gibs hier gar nicht, auch einen lieben gruß an die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (23. Dezember 2008)

Schwerte bei Dortmund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabak (23. Dezember 2008)

komme aus jever (ja da wo das bier herkommt aber das heißt jeFer und nicht jeWer) *klarstellen musste*

zocke aber im moment in Wihelmshaven


----------



## campino76 (23. Dezember 2008)

Oberhaag ... kleines verschlafenes Dorf in der südlichen Steiermark (Österreich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (23. Dezember 2008)

Göttingen lässt grüssen


----------



## Faimith (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüsse aus der schönen kleinen Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Zh)

Und wünsche allen frohe Festtage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sheyanya (23. Dezember 2008)

Spiele in Winznau! Das ist in der schönen Schweiz


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Dezember 2008)

< < < --------- steht da^^^wünsche euch allen ein frohes fest und ne guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (23. Dezember 2008)

<----steht da


----------



## darriot (23. Dezember 2008)

Phoe-Nix schrieb:


> Sry für Off-Topic, aber NIEMALS. Was denkst du warum Alt so dunkel ist. Es ärgert sich schwarz, dass es kein Kölsch ist >.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl, kölsch ist doch drachenpisse, und dann noch aus nem glas wo knapp mehr als in nen fingerhut rein passt.

düsseldorf ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragnar24X (23. Dezember 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> ein hallo aus Sturmwind




LOl kein RL?? ^^


Kommt eig. keine sau aus Thüringen??

Fühl mich da voll ausgegrenzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trashman (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Papenburg (Emsland)

/: Surwold kennt eh keiner xD


----------



## Takvoriana (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Wuppertal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvianna (23. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüsse aus Postmünster in Niederbayern.


----------



## Jocke (23. Dezember 2008)

Die >Engel von Azeroth< grüßen mal alle ganz herzlich aus Kerpen-Buir


----------



## ChAkuz@ (23. Dezember 2008)

Schon mal vorgezogene Festgrüße aus Neumarkt, nahe Nürnberg


----------



## Maine- (23. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus frechen bei köln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (23. Dezember 2008)

Weihnachtsgrüsse aus dem wunderschönen Oberursel im Taunus, nähe Frankfurt am Main  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (23. Dezember 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> Grüße aus Koblenz  am deutsche eck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Koblenzer sind also auch vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, komme auch aus der Ecke


----------



## Slaide (23. Dezember 2008)

winek winke von Brandenburger Tor, grüße auch Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (23. Dezember 2008)

München


----------



## Corsar_Rajaxx (23. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Weihnachtsgrüße aus Magdeburg in Sachsen-Anhalt
(nich das die Dessauer noch denken sie sind allein hier)


----------



## Darkshineng (23. Dezember 2008)

grüsse aus schwerzenbach (zh) --> schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellordian (23. Dezember 2008)

Bin bestimmt der einzigste aus

Ankara <--- Türkei!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))


----------



## Desdinova (23. Dezember 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Grüße aus Weilheim nahe des Starnberger Sees
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da schließe ich mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (23. Dezember 2008)

Mauer ( bei Heidelberg )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (23. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus Graz


----------



## Döpfi (23. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße aus Schweinfurt


----------



## LilLooo (23. Dezember 2008)

Zocke aus Zwickau (sachsen)


----------



## Mystasia (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe Große Ohren
Ich habe einen Bogen und eine große Katze.
Ich bin ein Nachtelf Jäger und komme aus dem schönen Minden an der Weser.

Und woher kommst du ?








Yamató / EU Mannoroth z.Z inaktiv


----------



## Bjinx (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Wien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Middlfrangn

neustadt/aisch bei Nermberch (Nürnberg) ^^


----------



## Sanare (23. Dezember 2008)

*HAMBURG FTW!!!*


----------



## Kestrel (23. Dezember 2008)

Herzliche Weihnachtsgrüße aus dem Nordhessischen Kassel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphblader (23. Dezember 2008)

na dann auch mal schöne Festtagsgrüße aus Pforzheim (nähe karlsruhe).. und einen schönen Arbeits-/Urlaubstag noch!


----------



## elfenbaby (23. Dezember 2008)

dann grüß ich mal aus Linz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris82sg1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße, aus Hildesheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damoriana (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Dortmund

(bin ja doch nich so allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## smurfirized (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Ghimli der kleine Tank ...
nicht so hoch, aber breit wie'n Schrank. ;-)

Tankgrüße aus Hamburg - Barmbek/Nord

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch


----------



## Gulibär (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi spiele in Limburg ( Hessen )


----------



## Aletia (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Herzliche Grüße aus Mechernich, Eifel, nähe Köln und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (23. Dezember 2008)

<< aus Kiel, daher *moin moin* aller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Bochum. BvB 09 4 eva.


----------



## Druidna (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Waghäusel-Wiesental nahe Karlsruhe


----------



## Dubstep (23. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachtsgrüße aus Klagenfurt - Österreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jarheads (23. Dezember 2008)

Zulu1 schrieb:


> mahlzeit in Landsberg am Lech



ich komm aus kaufbeuren - das is ganz in der nähe 
(in landsberg arbeitet mein dad)


----------



## Wnsgames (23. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße aus Regen im tiefsten Bayerischen Wald.


----------



## Elda (23. Dezember 2008)

Moin Spiele aus Salzgitter nähe Braunschweig

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch!


----------



## war_locker (23. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße aus Freiburg im schönen Baden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (23. Dezember 2008)

Einen guten Morgen aus Büschergrund. (nahe Freudenberg (nahe Siegen (Süd-Östlichsteteil in NRW)))


----------



## Donnerjäger (23. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße aus Riesa (sachesen, ich glaub da bin ich der enzige hier ^^)

Schönes Fest und einen guten Rausch ...ähhhh Rutsch ^^


----------



## Kleiderschrank (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße von Norderney ^^   (Ostfriesische Insel^^)


----------



## Yoda1907 (23. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons...fed/victory.gif            Was is denn mit dem ruhrpott??^^ grüsse aus essen 





ebensohttp://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons/buffed/victory.gif


----------



## Benji87 (23. Dezember 2008)

frohe grüße aus essen (:


----------



## silas00 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Kooblenz xD


----------



## Crystania (23. Dezember 2008)

Bin grad aus meinem Bett in Trittau bei Hamburg rausgeschlichen und hab nix besseres zu tun als den Thread zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Greetz ^^


----------



## Nefaros (23. Dezember 2008)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Grüße aus Tornesch, ca. 30km nordwestlich von Hamburg



Spiele in Hilden, ca. 600 km Nordwestlich von München... o.O
ich könnte aber auch sagen:
Spiele in Hilden, liegt zwischen Kiel und Ulm
Und ich muss sagen das Düsseldorf besser als Köln ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razgal (23. Dezember 2008)

grüße aus nähe Roding im Bayerischen Wald


----------



## Blablub0r (23. Dezember 2008)

spiele in Bruchsal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is in der nähe von karlsruhe


----------



## Cynda (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich vertrete hier eine Minderheit :

Austria- Graz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo sind die verdammten Grazer? Immerhin waren angeblich knappe 1000 Leute beim WoW- Mitternachtsverkauf!


----------



## schnitt999 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Rönkhausen ( Sauerland <- kennt hoffentlich jeder, NRW)


----------



## Shizo. (23. Dezember 2008)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Grüße von Norderney ^^   (Ostfriesische Insel^^)



lool^^
Gruß aus dem schönen Niedersachsen


----------



## redhuman (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Stendal nähe Magdeburg von da zocke ich mit dem rest von Vermächtnis der Schatten xD


----------



## TanzDerTeufel (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Frankfurt am Main


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. Dezember 2008)

Eischweele oder für die nicht platt deutschen Eschweiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (23. Dezember 2008)

wenn du weißt was wir spielen, warum nennst du den Thread "Was spielst du? Wo spielst du?" naja back to topic grüße aus stuttgart


----------



## FonKeY (23. Dezember 2008)

Blackmarco schrieb:


> Bielefeld/Sennestadt <3



da bin ich ganz in der nähe......schloß holte stukenbrock!


----------



## KurdishDesperado (23. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Grüße aus Dusibrug-Beeck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Dezember 2008)

war_locker schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus Freiburg im schönen Baden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich wünsch auch allen ein frohes Fest!

Scratcher aus der Gegend von Freiburg!


----------



## Urzas (23. Dezember 2008)

Trashman schrieb:


> Grüße aus Papenburg (Emsland)
> 
> /: Surwold kennt eh keiner xD




Und ob mein Nachbar^^ Schöne Grüße aus dem schönem Emsland (Börger/Neubörger)


----------



## Nyxon (23. Dezember 2008)

Recklinghausen (Ruhrpott) ab dem Sommer 09 in Wilhelmshaven^^


----------



## Moktheshock (23. Dezember 2008)

Blablub0r schrieb:


> spiele in Bruchsal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grüße aus Waghäusel das in der nähe von Bruchsal xD


----------



## Rennfloh (23. Dezember 2008)

Greetz aus Lübeck


----------



## Telbion (23. Dezember 2008)

almaviva schrieb:


> Was is denn mit dem ruhrpott??^^ grüsse aus essen



Grüße auch aus Gelsenkirchen. (Ich arbeite in Essen wenn das zählt) ^^


----------



## Fârim (23. Dezember 2008)

Spieler aus NRW...Wohne aber in Bayern
Spiele einen Blutelfen Schurke auf dem Rat von Dalaran *vollzeit RP Spieler*
**jaja sowas soll es echt noch geben**


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (23. Dezember 2008)

Fârim schrieb:


> Spieler aus NRW...Wohne aber in Bayern
> Spiele einen Blutelfen Schurke auf dem Rat von Dalaran *vollzeit RP Spieler*
> **jaja sowas soll es echt noch geben**




Oh mein Gott, eine Lange Ausgestorbene Rasse ist wieder auferstanden und wird uns alle Töten!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse aus Neustadt bei Hannover.


----------



## Teufelsgurke (23. Dezember 2008)

Wundertollste Weihnachtsgrüße aus dem kleinen Kaff mit dem Namen...

DESSAU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vollzeit-twinkerin und Verrüktes-Schreibdings wünscht euch ein tolles Jahr '09

mfg
Teufelsgurke


----------



## Shaniya (23. Dezember 2008)

Aachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanem (23. Dezember 2008)

grüße ausm 16ten in wien! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekura92 (23. Dezember 2008)

Exili schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Obernjesa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja cool das es doch welche aus nähe göttingen gibt die zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw wohne in bovenden


----------



## Felinae (23. Dezember 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße aus Oldenburg i.O. - dem echten, nicht der Kopie in Schleswig Holstein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhu, genau da komm ich auch her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Original Oldenburg ^^


----------



## Darkfire936 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Bad Rappenau im Landkreis Heilbronn


----------



## Wielage (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Mettingen, NRW(nahe osnabrück;ibbenbüren und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )^^


----------



## Astrad (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Braunschweig.


Frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch euch allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregalos (23. Dezember 2008)

greeetz aus Gotha !!!


----------



## Wilson_M4A1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Wien


----------



## Hakanor (23. Dezember 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Aachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jawohl, ebenfalls Weltstadt Aachen (da wo man weder kölsch noch alt trinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße, haka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wargi (23. Dezember 2008)

Imba Hunter aus Dresden !


----------



## Ungi (23. Dezember 2008)

eschweiler, bei aachen


----------



## Schmog (23. Dezember 2008)

<- Friedrichshafen / Bodensee


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (23. Dezember 2008)

Warum schreiben alle Grüße?XD Also ich komme aud Hale in der nähe von Bielefeld.


----------



## Scred (23. Dezember 2008)

moin aus dinklage nähe vechta


----------



## Samaris (23. Dezember 2008)

Gruß und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest aus München. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illaya (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele aus Bremen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. Dezember 2008)

Kirchlengern, nächst größere stadt is bielefeld^^


----------



## der_era (23. Dezember 2008)

Spiele aus Hannover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (23. Dezember 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> Grüße aus Koblenz  am deutsche eck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noch so einer aus Kowelenz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<--- da^^


----------



## neo1986 (23. Dezember 2008)

Dabow schrieb:


> Komme aus Eisenberg bei Rheinland Pfalz ... die nächste Große Stadt wäre Kaiserslautern /Mannheim


Hey Nachbar wohne 10 km weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Élida (23. Dezember 2008)

screen wie alt biste denn wenn ich ma fragen darf gehe kronberg auf die aks^^


----------



## WeRkO (23. Dezember 2008)

spiele in osnabrück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub das sieht man alles auf meinem Buffed Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frotel (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Hahnbach bei Amberg Bayern


----------



## Andi2682 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Witten (ruhrpott)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigpoppa (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Darmstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nähe Frankfurt `)


----------



## Andy890 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße vom Bodensee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icebabe24 (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüsse aus Neuwied (am schönen Rhein)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (23. Dezember 2008)

Kölle!


----------



## Cybertek (23. Dezember 2008)

<----- Speicher/Eifel (Rheinland-Pfalz)


----------



## Fumacilla (23. Dezember 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Juchu,
> 
> Ich mach das Debüt für das gute Hessische Wiesbaden.



Hab gehört Äbbelwoi gibts bald auch in rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Salathar schrieb:


> Grüße aus Neuss



Gewitter?




wowhunter schrieb:


> Borkum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr habts da I-Net?



*grüße aus Mainz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CP9 (23. Dezember 2008)

gruß aus dem schönen aachen


----------



## Marathma (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Halle (Saale)


----------



## Crenshinibon (23. Dezember 2008)

schöne weihnachtstage und nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr wünsch ich euch aus wien 3


----------



## Greshnak (23. Dezember 2008)

stade


----------



## Blutdürster (23. Dezember 2008)

Berlin


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (23. Dezember 2008)

*Zürich!*


----------



## lolwut (23. Dezember 2008)

Uster liegt im Kanton Zürich und der is in der Schweiz!

he cornflakes the tank paladin dini signatur hät was isch looooos drin


----------



## Zephryt (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Sarstedt, nähe Hannover =)


----------



## Thomeek (23. Dezember 2008)

<----- Königsbrunn !!!


----------



## Klotzi (23. Dezember 2008)

Bad Oeynhausen (nähe Bielefeld)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildfeuer (23. Dezember 2008)

Schöne grüsse aus Kanton St. Gallen (Irgendwo in der Schweiz...glaube ich)


----------



## bma (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Jönköping (Schweden)


----------



## lolwut (23. Dezember 2008)

haha! Wildfeuer *totlach*


----------



## Stäschleider (23. Dezember 2008)

Grüße aus Maikammer nächst größere Stadt Landau in der Pfalz, Kaiserslautern un noch en schäne (schönen) gruß an alle Lautern fans


----------



## ronny10 (23. Dezember 2008)

schöne grüße aus graz (österreich)


----------



## Wildfeuer (23. Dezember 2008)

Klar lolwut und jo 

WAS ISCH LOSSSSS!!!


----------



## Stolltheke (23. Dezember 2008)

nice day @ Bad Oldesloe zwischen Hamburg und Lübeck ^^im schönen S.-H.


----------



## ChrischiB (23. Dezember 2008)

Erkelenz bei Gladbach/Aachen


----------



## Mab773 (23. Dezember 2008)

Gruß aus dem Drecks-Kaff Leer^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (23. Dezember 2008)

Fette Grüsse aus der Waldstadt *ISERLOHN* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

frohe Festtage an die ganzen zoggerfreaks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyscha (24. Juli 2010)

Aachen


----------



## Gacet (24. Juli 2010)

Da hast aber n alten Thread rausgekramt xDDD

Aber -> Grüße aus Timmendorfer Strand...	Schleswig-Holstein OSTSEE RuleZ


----------



## Nyscha (24. Juli 2010)

Gacet schrieb:


> Da hast aber n alten Thread rausgekramt xDDD
> 
> Aber -> Grüße aus Timmendorfer Strand...	Schleswig-Holstein OSTSEE RuleZ



Jop und dann gelesen das ich vor 3 Jahren schon mal hier rein geschrieben habe ;D


----------



## suchtlappen157 (24. Juli 2010)

Münster Nrw und ja ich fahre Fahrrrad und darf alles dort. xDD


----------



## Klobbireturns (24. Juli 2010)

quetschejupp schrieb:


> Nähe St Wendel im schönen Saarland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhu ^^ ich Dacht ich bin allein auch ausm St.Wendeler Land... im wunderschönen Saarland !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensêij1988 (24. Juli 2010)

nen moin aus Bautzen (sachsen)


----------



## Jariel1994 (24. Juli 2010)

Grüsse aus Burgdorf (in der Schweiz) =D


----------



## Chelrid (24. Juli 2010)

Ostsee Rulez aus der Nähe von Rostock


----------



## wardamon (24. Juli 2010)

Moers NRW


----------



## Rola (24. Juli 2010)

und schoene Gruesse aus Niederkassel bei Bonn


----------



## Rola (24. Juli 2010)

ups falsche signatur


----------



## Chaine132 (24. Juli 2010)

Winterthur (Zone 20) Schweiz!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (24. Juli 2010)

Kandel bei Karlsruhe nur auf der besseren Seite des Rheins

Rheinland-Pfalz, Gott erhalts! =)


----------



## Benji87 (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus Radeburg (bei Dresden).


----------



## sasch78 (24. Juli 2010)

Aachen FTW


----------



## Xsender (24. Juli 2010)

balingen !!!!! xD


----------



## Desperad (24. Juli 2010)

Grüsse aus Freak-City (Bamberg) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bangtin (24. Juli 2010)

Guden ! Sterbe regelmäßig in Fulda.......


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

<------ in HH-Süd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (24. Juli 2010)

Hoffenheim, erste Liga Kaff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2010)

St.Gallen aus der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mage_Mâline (24. Juli 2010)

Leipzsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... (yaa leipzig) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im nicht ganz so schönen sachsen -.-


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (24. Juli 2010)

Buxtehude FTW!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maprilia (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leer/Ostfriesland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battlefronter (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus dem Urlaub in Ägypten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lenny01 (24. Juli 2010)

innsbruck/tirol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (24. Juli 2010)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Grüße aus Berlin von da Zocke ich






gallatin8 schrieb:


> Grüße aus Berlin von da Zocke ich






gallatin8 schrieb:


> Grüße aus Berlin von da Zocke ich



First trible Post of the Day ?

@TE 
Ich Spiele in einem kleinen Kuh Dorf in der nähe von Freiburg


----------



## Lord-lol (24. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Grüße aus Luxemburg.... das kleine Land neben Deutschland [/font]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (24. Juli 2010)

gruss aus köln


----------



## Rasar (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus Fischtown /Bremerhaven


----------



## Crush351 (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus Zetel, Niedersachsen.
In der Nähe von Hamburg...naja, 2std zugfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (24. Juli 2010)

Gruß von der Nordseeinsel Borkum (ja ich wohne da und mache hier keinen Urlaub^^)


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (24. Juli 2010)

Rottweil lässt grüssen ^^


----------



## Morszen (24. Juli 2010)

almaviva schrieb:


> Was is denn mit dem ruhrpott??^^


Hier! =D Duisburg !


----------



## Kapeikes (24. Juli 2010)

Zocke in Remscheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kennt eh keine sau ^^


----------



## stubbsl (24. Juli 2010)

Pirmasens (Rheinland-Pfalz, in der Nähe von Kaiserslautern)


----------



## Rocknudel (24. Juli 2010)

Liebe Grüße aus Schweden (Auslandspraktikum) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten wird in Aachen gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarad (24. Juli 2010)

Zocke von Essen (NRW) aus ;D


----------



## Nebulous (24. Juli 2010)

KÖLN :-)


----------



## Dragull (24. Juli 2010)

spiele aus Berlin MV auf zulehed 80er Ally Hexer


----------



## Eyatrian (24. Juli 2010)

gibt echt genug solche threads, nutzt doch mal die SuFu


----------



## MrBlaki (24. Juli 2010)

Morszen schrieb:


> Hier! =D Duisburg !



Und nochmal! 
Ich komm aus Moers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tag Nachbar ^^


----------



## Feindflieger (24. Juli 2010)

Messestadt Leipzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuran (24. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> gibt echt genug solche threads, nutzt doch mal die SuFu



Fail

--------
Grüße aus Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raewien (24. Juli 2010)

_Berlin_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (24. Juli 2010)

paderborn.


----------



## feuerkiller (24. Juli 2010)

ANSBACH CITY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sewo (24. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> gibt echt genug solche threads, nutzt doch mal die SuFu






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

L O L, besser erst mal lesen lernen bevor man flamed...  Sonst schreibt man sowas im July 2010 bei einem Thread von Dez. 2008  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonten Grüße aus Schweinfurt / Unterfanken / Bayern,.


----------



## leonnator (24. Juli 2010)

Coesfeld juhu.... klein aber Kreisstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist in der "nähe" von Münster.


----------



## Dabow (24. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele einen Tauren Druiden
Ich spiele einen Nachtelf Druiden

Ich spiele auf Frostwolf Horde
Ich spiele auf Antonidas Allianz

Ich spiele seit Mai 2005
Ich komme aus Rheinland Pfalz
Eisenberg, nähe Kaiserslautern / Mannheim / Grünstadt


----------



## #423 (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus Slovenien :-)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Juli 2010)

Kanizo schrieb:


> Viele grüße aus Aachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (24. Juli 2010)

Grueße aus Duisburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Love Parade is heute in Duisburg :>


----------



## Nahemis (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus Lübeck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocketmann (24. Juli 2010)

Schöne Grüße aus Bielefeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsurugu (24. Juli 2010)

Meine Zocker-Basis ist in Koblenz am Deutschen Eck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Juli 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Grüße aus Lübeck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dort ist das Paar doch ausm Fenster gestürzt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße auch aus "Uetersen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atak (24. Juli 2010)

skalute schrieb:


> Hamburg City!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ay Ay! Same here!


----------



## ps3500 (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus Amstetten(Österreich)!


----------



## Lakida (24. Juli 2010)

Serenas schrieb:


> Grüße aus City 17 ähm - Fellbach (bei Stuttgart)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grüße lieber Nachbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (24. Juli 2010)

grüße aus Pforzheim (bei Karlsruhe)


----------



## Ronack (24. Juli 2010)

Meine zocker Station ist 

Hildesheim Nord :-D

Tauren Druide

Horde

I love my Druid


----------



## Tigerjunges (24. Juli 2010)

Viele Grüße aus Ramstein ( nähe Kaiserslautern )


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (24. Juli 2010)

in einem kaff nahe ANSBACH/Bayern


----------



## Killah (24. Juli 2010)

Moinsen aus Frankfurt am Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leesan (24. Juli 2010)

Paderborn lässt Grüßen


----------



## Daryst (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus Selm(nähe Dortmund)


----------



## B3N€ (24. Juli 2010)

Grüße aus Cloppenburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

